# al fin y al cabo soy un hombre



## Mathieu-NZ

al fin y al cabo soy un hombre

Des idées, les gens du forum???
Mathieu


----------



## emmdeb

Bonsoir,

Je dirais peut etre ' enfin et malgré l'adversité je suis devenu un homme'..

bon courage

Emmanuel


----------



## lembisico

Hola,

"En fin de compte je suis un homme..." (s'il manque un bout de phrase, ou si tu viens de le découvrir !), "au bout du compte" (tout bien considéré), ou "après tout je suis un homme !" (genre avant de faire preuve de sa virilité), ou encore "après tout je ne suis qu'un homme" (ce qui ne justifie pas tout non plus)... 
Tout dépend du contexto.

Chau.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Je penche très fortement pour la dernière proposition de lembisico : "al fin y al cabo" = "después de todo" 

"No pude evitar caer en la trampa ; al fin y al cabo soy un hombre !" (=_errare humanum est_...) > "Je n'ai pas pu éviter de tomber dans le piège : après tout je ne suis qu'un homme!" 

"Me bebí todas las cervezas viendo el partido en vez de limpiar el baño como te prometí ; al fin y al cabo soy un hombre..." (=_qué te esperabas ? Tengo todos los defectos del género masculino y algunos más que aún te quedan por descubrir..._) > "J'ai bu toutes les bières en regardant le match à la télé au lieu de nettoyer la salle de bains comme je te l'avais promis : je suis un homme, après tout!"


----------



## elmoch

lembisico said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> "En fin de compte je suis un homme..." (s'il manque un bout de phrase, ou si tu viens de le découvrir !), "au bout du compte" (tout bien considéré), ou "après tout je suis un homme !" (genre avant de faire preuve de sa virilité), ou encore "après tout je ne suis qu'un homme" (ce qui ne justifie pas tout non plus)...
> Tout dépend du contexto.
> 
> Chau.


 
Como hablante nativo, y a la vista de esas palabras aisladas, yo traduciría "en fin de compte", mais tu as raison, todo depende del contexte, qui manque trop souvent.


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

Merci pour toutes vos propositions.
Oui, c'est vrai qu'l faut expliquer le contexte davantage. Je le ferai dans mes prochains posts.

Et avec le contexte, j'ai choisi "je suis un homme après tout".

Mathieu


----------



## katiusha

bon día
porfavor me podría decir algquien como se dice en francés: al fin y al cabo
gracias


----------



## andym

Hi

**** 'en fin de compte'

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/fin

Moderación: Perdonar la intromisión pero como este hilo se encuentra ya en el foro ES-FR, tengo que suprimir el inglés. Gracias por la ayuda Andym.
Martine (Moderadora)


----------



## plemy

synomymes:
somme toute
en définitive


----------



## Domtom

Sabido es que

_llevar a cabo = mener à bien_

Ahora bien, cuando lo que se lleva a cabo es algo negativo moralmente, ¿también "à bien"?

_La dictature a mené à bien la repression sur le peuple._ 

¿Qué alternativa proponéis para esta frase en concreto?

Muchas gracias
-


----------



## BoigOGeni

_la dictature a exercé une répression sur le peuple_


----------



## Paquita

a mené à son terme *sa* répression sur le peuple
a été jusqu'au bout de sa..


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *BoigOGeni* y *Paquita*.


----------



## valencia_rocks_

Como se diría en francés la siguiente frase:

"El abortista (Médico que lleva a cabo la acción) que llevó a cabo la operación a los ocho meses de embarazo fue puesto en prisión/encarcelado".

.....l´operation à les huit mois de grossesse ...... en prison.


Un saludo foreros, muchísimas gracias por lo que ayudais a los más novatos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

- qui a pratiqué........ a éte écroué

Puede haber más versiones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Smalto

¿Cuál sería la traducción de llevar a cabo?

El concierto se llevará a  cabo el:

Gracias por darme también otras opciones y ejemplos para que pueda tener una idea global


----------



## Talant

En este caso se refiere a "avoir lieu" -> "Le concert aura lieu..."

Puedes decir también "se tiendra"....

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Bonjour Smalto,

Como ya se ha mencionado, "llevar a cabo" en este caso equivaldría a "avoir lieu": le concert aura lieu (...).

En otros contextos, "llevar a cabo" puede traducirse "mener à bien" o "réaliser", tal como aparece en el diccionario Español-Français de WordReference (ver).


----------



## Smalto

Gracias a ustedes dos

Tendrian otros casos donde se podria utilizar llevar a cabo sin significar "avoir lieu"?

Gracias


----------



## Talant

En el sentido de llevar a cabo una tarea, una misión,... no se puede traducir como "avoir lieu". De todas formas la frase que das en español no es el sentido más frecuente de "llevar a cabo".

En realidad incluso podrías traducirlo como "le concert será réalisé" pero, pese a que se entiende, sonaría raro (Al igual que me suena rara la versión española)

Saludos


----------



## swift

Smalto said:


> Gracias a ustedes dos.
> 
> *¿*Tendr*í*an Conocen otros casos donde en que se podr*í*a utilizar llevar a cabo sin significar "avoir lieu"?
> 
> Gracias




Te ofrezco estos dos ejemplos:1) "El presidente es el responsable de llevar a cabo el proyecto".

"Le président est responsable d'assurer le projet".

2) "Deseamos que esta encuesta se lleve a cabo en todas las comunidades".

"Nous tenons à ce que l'enquête soit réalisée dans toutes les communes".​


----------



## Smalto

Perfecto

Gracias


----------

